# Nexnet Seiler & co



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Ich habe auch seit mehr als ein Jahr Ärger mit der Nexnet GmbH
Wie bei allen bekam ich erst Zahlungsaufforderungen seitens der Nexnet.
Da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt der Forderung von Nexnet keinen Telefonanschluß besaß, reagierte ich nicht auf diverse Schreiben.
Dann kam "Seiler & Kollegen" zum einsatz, die mich mit mehr als 15 Mahnungen zur Zahlung der Ausstehenden Forderungen in Höhe von 621€
zur Kasse bitten wollten.
Ettliche Schreiben meinerseits, das ich keinen Telefonanschluß besitze blieben unbeantwortet. Ich wollte ein Verbindungsnachweiß haben, der nie geschickt wurde.
Dann war die Forderung aufeinmal nurnoch 203€ und sie baten mir an, die hälfte zu zahlen, dann würden sie auf ein Gerichtliches Verfahren verzichten. Ich schrieb einen Brief an Seiler & co wo ich klarmachte, das ich für solche Art Forderungen nur ein lächeln übrich habe. Und, wenn ich noch mehr von Briefen beläßtigt werde Strafanzeige gegen Nexnet und Seiler einleiten werde.
Habe seit dem nicht's mehr von denen gehört.
Das ist jetzt 3 Monate her.
Ich finde, das mann eine Sammelklage einreichen sollte, weil es wohl mehr Opfer gibt als ich dachte.
Werd weiter berichten, sobald sich was tut.

Also keine Angst vor solchen Machenschaften.
Wehrt euch !!!!!!


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2004)

Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, das mann eine Sammelklage einreichen sollte, weil es wohl mehr Opfer gibt als ich dachte.


Er hat "Jehova" gesagt...


----------



## SprMa (14 Januar 2004)

@Heiko:
 :lol: 

@Gonzo:
Im deutschen Recht gibt es keine Sammelklage. (Und hier endet der Satz)


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Hab mich gerade durch den  Foren Wald gelesen, ist ja echt wahnsinn wie viele Leute Abgezockt werden !!!
Stimmt, hab keinerlei infos bezüglich "Sammelklagen" erhalten.

Bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht!

Was ist eigendlich aus der Klage gegen Interfun geworden?


----------



## Fidul (14 Januar 2004)

Gonzo schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigendlich aus der Klage gegen Interfun geworden?


Keine Ahnung, aber z.Z. ist interfun.de komplett weg (host not found). Nicht einmal mehr der Platzhalter ist da.


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, aber z.Z. ist interfun.de komplett weg


No great loss.
_"The Stand" (Stephen King)_


----------



## Chemiker (14 Januar 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, aber z.Z. ist interfun.de komplett weg



Interfun, Interfun ????? :gruebel: 

Hatten die nicht mal ihren Sitz im hessischen Edertal und Ende September unangemeldeten (unangenehmen) Besuch vom LKA ??  

Kann auch sein, daß ich da was falsch abgespeichert habe .  

Gruß,
Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Chemiker (14 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Gonzo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=....Kieselsteine, Kieselsteine, kleine runde, eckige=
=.......Bärte, lange Bärte=

....always look on the bright side of life.... 
:bla:  :bla:  :bla:  :bla:  :bla:  :bla:  :bla: :bla: :bla: 

Oder er (Gonzo) sollte mal im Thread "Löschen von Artikeln" nachlesen.
Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2004)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> Interfun, Interfun ????? :gruebel:
> 
> Hatten die nicht mal ihren Sitz im hessischen Edertal und Ende September unangemeldeten (unangenehmen) Besuch vom LKA ??


Interfun sitzt doch jetzt woanders...


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Januar 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Chemiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst: Mister Interfun, uns Uwe.


----------



## Sheriff (15 Januar 2004)

*lach*

stimmt, teile von interfun "sitzen" oder "saßen" nach einer bundeweiten aktion unter führung des hlka in der tat "woanders", hat man so gehört.   

ich habe die meldung heute morgen am ende meines nachtdienstes bei einer recherche im intranet gelesen, ist schon etwas älter und der ergänzende bericht leider eine vs-nfd sache, aber schön zu lesen war es!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Gibt es denn die möglichkeit, mit mehreren Nebenklägern zusammen in einem prozess zu klagen?


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2004)

Piper schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn die möglichkeit, mit mehreren Nebenklägern zusammen in einem prozess zu klagen?



Nein, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

Punkt "Streitgenossenschaft" , dort wird erläutert , warum das auf Dialergeschädigte nicht zutrifft.


----------



## BarbaraBln (20 Januar 2004)

*Interfun / dtms / nexnet / (...) & Kollegen*

Hallo allerseits,

habe jetzt seit september auch regen briefverkehr mit diesen unternehmen ... letztes schreiben kam jetzt von (...) & kollegen mit letzter zahlungsaufforderung ... habe natürlich nicht überwiesen... 
das es hier viele gibt.. die ähnliches durchstehen und durchgestanden haben gibt mir dabei kraft ... das liest sich hier wie ein krimi... nur ist es leider böse realität ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*Nexnet GmbH*

Die Nexnet GmbH ist ein Clearinghouse. Es fast die Forderungen von alternativen Anbietern zusammen und mahnt diese an. Diese Forderungen wurden vorher über die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom in Rechnung gestellt.
Wenn man sich die Mahnung genauer durch liest, weiss man, über welchen Anbieter das Telefonaufkommen zustande gekommen ist. :roll: 

Sollte es zu ungerechten Forderungen kommen, muss man prinzipiell Einspruch gegen diese Forderung einlegen, das ist am einfachsten bei dem jeweiligen Anbieter zu machen (Hotline-Adresse) auf der Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG.  

Es macht im allgemeinen keinen Sinn, wenn man nicht oder nur pampig auf Rechtsanwälte oder Mahnungen reagiert!!! Das gibt nur Ärger  :argue: 

Daher lieber, wenn die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom kommt Einspruch bei den jeweiligen Anbietern geltend machen (schriftlich), dann wird sicherlich eine schnellere Lösung des Problems zustande kommen!!
 :tröst: 

Viele Grüsse

Mr. Test


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Januar 2004)

*Re: Nexnet GmbH*



			
				test schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nexnet GmbH ist ein Clearinghouse.



Wow, dieses Fremdwort klingt beeindruckend. Ich vermute mal, das Wort kommt aus dem Englischen und bedeutet Sauhaufen oder so. Ein Haus wo mal richtig _clear ship _gemacht werden müßte. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich irre.

@Mr.Test
Also, Der Jurist hat das übrigens mal schriftlich und schnell versucht ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Gäbe es denn da noch ein wenig Spielraum zur weiteren Beschleunigung oder hat Der Jurist alles ausgereizt?

Neugierig
Nebelwolf

Link korrigiert am 28.1 um 1 Uhr


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Januar 2004)

*Re: Nexnet GmbH*



			
				test schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nexnet GmbH ist ein Clearinghouse.  ....  Daher lieber, wenn die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom kommt Einspruch bei den jeweiligen Anbietern geltend machen (schriftlich), dann wird sicherlich eine schnellere Lösung des Problems zustande kommen!!  :tröst:
> 
> Viele Grüsse
> 
> Mr. Test



So dachte ich auch, aber .... siehe Link im vorigen Posting.

Hier der Anfang von Teil II http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Counselor (28 Januar 2004)

*Re: Nexnet GmbH*



			
				test schrieb:
			
		

> Es macht im allgemeinen keinen Sinn, wenn man nicht oder nur pampig auf Rechtsanwälte oder Mahnungen reagiert!!! Das gibt nur Ärger ... Daher lieber, wenn die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom kommt Einspruch bei den jeweiligen Anbietern geltend machen (schriftlich), dann wird sicherlich eine schnellere Lösung des Problems zustande kommen!!



Erfahrungsgemäß ist Nexnet nicht an einer schnellen einvernehmlichen Lösung des Problems interessiert. Nexnet droht ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Aus diesem Grund auch das Verfahren wegen Nötigung bei StA Darmstadt.


----------



## peanuts (28 Januar 2004)

*Re: Nexnet GmbH*



			
				test schrieb:
			
		

> Daher lieber, wenn die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom kommt Einspruch bei den jeweiligen Anbietern geltend machen (schriftlich), dann wird sicherlich eine schnellere Lösung des Problems zustande kommen!!



Und was, bitteschön, steht auf der T-COM Rechnung?

Genau: $Anbieter c/o Nexnet GmbH...

Nachtrag: Die meisten $Anbieter sind gar nicht in der Lage, eine Abrechnung zu erstellen, geschweige denn, eine zu überprüfen.

Die Abrechnung macht nämlich Nexnet, in dem sie direkt die Datenbanken der T-COM anzapft und die Verbindungsdaten auswertet. Da die Weitergabe von Verbindungsdaten nur zum Zwecke des Inkasso zulässig ist und die Nexnet gar keine Inkassoerlaubnis hat, ist das Bruch des Fernmeldegeheimnisses.


----------



## technofreak (28 Januar 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=14248#14248



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> nexnet versteht sich als Abrechnungsunternehmen. Früher hat das die Telekom selber
> gemacht, jetzt setzt sie ihre 49prozentige Tochter ein.



(indirekt über eine 100% Tochter der DTAG , damit s nicht so auffällt) ´

alles klar ?  :bandit


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*Dialer []...und Seiler & Co*

uuuuuuups das erste mal hier und gleicvh den seiler gefunden...ich hatte einen dialer auf dem pc ..hab meinen pc..zur kripo...und dann kam seiler&co ins spiel...seit einem halben jahr schicke ich schreiben rufe an...und bekomme nie eine antwort.....is ja auch logisch an den [] ...verdient..die telekom..seiler& co und letztendlich unser staat...nach dem motto " ehrlich währt am längsten..ich bedanke mich hier bei all diesen beteiligten für die [].........

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein paar Wörter entfernt]*


----------

